# How far is TOO far?



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Hi, I am new to the forum, and I have a pressing question that I would like some of your inputs on.

I currently live in South East Florida, and have built a pretty good life here. I also own a considerable amount of land in North East Tennessee. I was thinking about making my Northern property my bug out location, but I am concerned that the trip will just be too far in the event of an emergency situation.

I obviously made the trip at leisure many times, and have the route memorized, but it is 750 miles one way! I feel that it will be much easier to survive in the secluded woodlands of Tennessee, than in the rural areas of South Florida. I have a family of four that will be relying on me to get them there safely.

The trip is too far to make on a single tank of fuel, air travel will not be an option, and it will likely be a dangerous trip.

Any thoughts?


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

Welcome, from South Central Minnestoa. Is it feasible to make your permanent home in Tennessee? Live where you would be safe? Do you have enough land to make an acre or more vegetable garden to strech the budget? Have a few head of livestock? Goats and chickens? Good luck!


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I have 200 acres up there, mostly unimproved woodlands. I currently use it as a hunting camp. Unfortunately, I don't think that moving there is very feasible, since I make VERY good money here, and there is simply no existent economy there, and everyone is living below the poverty line. I am not willing to trade my current lifestyle for that one.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I would definitely make your Tennessee property your BOL compared to SE Florida.. I am from Okeechobee,Fl and even though it is very rural, if something major were to happen for an extended period of time. The people from the cities would make their way over and ruin things.. There are just TOO many people in Florida.. Unless it was something like an emp or solar flare, I think you would see the signs of whatever was coming and be able to make the trip to TN. Most people think that when the shtf it is going to be an instant thing.. Only in a few circumstances would that be true.. Head north my friend!!


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I agree that the most likely SHTF sceanrios will play them selves out over a period of time. Knowing your surroundings and being alert to when "normal" isn't happening anymore us important. 

Some forethought as to what you take with you, how you "package" it, and extending your fuel carrying abilities seem to be in order. I don't know what vehicles you have at your disposal, but it sounds like you need one that can haul your familu and your essentials as well as maybe 20-35 gallons of additional fuel in cans.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Only you can figure that out.
What do you have to travel through to get there?
Can you make it on one tank of gas with room to spare?
Do you have a few options for a safe house in route?
Are you willing to defend your family in route if needed?
How soon will you pullout when you start seeing warning signs that give you cause to worry?
All thing you must use to figure out the answer to the question


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

My Bug Out Property is 300 + miles from where I live currently. I would not worry about yours being 750 for when you decide to bug out distance isn't the biggest problem, and fortunately planning is cheap (in fact its darn right free). You said you have the route memorized - well I'd memorize more than one. I have several. Think about how you are going to travel there - flying would be ideal (my brother will fly to our BOL), vehicle is next so having a BOV is probably high on your investment list, and what if vehicles were out of the question - being on foot, bike or horseback is all you got. Think about them, plan for them, and be ready. I can reach by BOL in 45 days on foot. I can probably get it down to 15 days if one of the three horse ranches I've scouted will sell me a horse in time of crisis and biking is still an option for us (spouse and myself). When making foot/hoof plans think about what you are going to encounter (cities, impedements, etc) and study some google earth maps for alternate routes and study them on the drive there. I'd start making routine trips to the property and use each drive (that's a long one I know) to study things on the way and alternate routes. If you find a diner, convenience mart, or other likely stopping point in between see if its owner run and if you might be able to develop a friend for along the way. Frequent trips to the BOL will give you ample chances to leave goods there so you won't have to hoof them - particularly useful for ammo which is heavy to carry in volume.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Can you set up a cache of supplies there that would be safe?
You should be able to determine when to leave in time to get there safely.
Only you can set your plan.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I would look for other preppers along the route and establish safe houses.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Nobody knows how the SHTF will come down, and even it if will. In your case, you have to hope there will be enough warning signs to allow you to make it to your bug out place while you still can. I started to ask if you could carry enough gasoline to make the trip, but 750 miles would take a lot of gasoline. All I can offer is pay close attention to current events and look for signs that alert you it's time to head north.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

You live in the southern end of a long peninsula that has no way out to the south, and water surrounding you to the east and west. You are in a long trap with few escape routes. Not good. You will be up against people from the "other side of the tracks" shall we say, so you will need to be armed. Because you will face trouble somewhere before the state line....

Florida has learned how to evacuate much better than they did in the first few attempts, but you still have a long drive, and fuel will become scarce immediately. You will need gas cans, lots of gallons. Gridlock will deplete your tanks, if electricity is out, pumps won't work, so carry fuel - plan for that and buy gas cans now. At 75 mph steady, you have a ten hour drive; add traffic to that means you have two days of bucking traffic to get to Tennessee. Plan accordingly (meaning stay informed and leave early). It is manageable, but you need to be alert.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks guys. A lot of great advice on here. I am thinking of purchasing an Atlas Underground Shelter, and I am thinking about putting it in Tennessee. I will do some more planning before deciding.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

sparkyprep said:


> Thanks guys. A lot of great advice on here. I am thinking of purchasing an Atlas Underground Shelter, and I am thinking about putting it in Tennessee. I will do some more planning before deciding.


Living in Southern FL. Need to get out when SHTF. invest in a small plane. When it blows( if it does) Anywhere near Miami will be bad.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Living in Southern FL. Need to get out when SHTF. invest in a small plane. When it blows( if it does) Anywhere near Miami will be bad.


Just learn how to fly one.. I'm sure there will be several cessna's vacant at the airports in a shtf situation..I would just borrow one...


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

IMO you are probably destined to die in your high population area, but at least the paychecks are good.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Now now. A good prepper knows to head out early.

For example I had the truck packed and was ready to hit the road today in case the judge in Zimms trial had a brain and ended it as she should of and things got all crazy.



Montana Rancher said:


> IMO you are probably destined to die in your high population area, but at least the paychecks are good.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ripon said:


> Now now. A good prepper knows to head out early.
> 
> For example I had the truck packed and was ready to hit the road today in case the judge in Zimms trial had a brain and ended it as she should of and things got all crazy.


 I hope the OP understands we make light of this some what. But yes seeing the signs that maybe it is time to get out ahead of the rush is a big advantage.
You can always come back if things quiet down.
Building a shelter on your TN property is a good idea SHTF or not. The shelter would be good to have for storms also and add value to your land.
Done right it could be a nice vacation site also.
I am one the tries to focus on things that offer us a pay back SHTF or not. We prepare for what may come it could be social unrest, it could be weather.
If I am in Milwaukee and the news is things are getting nasty in Chicago I am leaving early. Common sense say it will spread quickly.
I pray everyday we get it figured out before it comes to SHTF. But prepare as if if may.
Any route out of FL will need to avoid major cities and I don't mean taking the bypass around them go way around if you can.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Im with moonshinedave. I think it all comes down to the logistics of gasoline. I dont think that you just count on your range neither, I think you have to consider traffic and thousands of others heading out as well and running out of gas and blocking or conjesting roads as well when you factor in your range.

My truck holds 35 gallons of gas and under optimal conditions I can go 700 or so miles on a tank and my BOL is only about 100 miles away from here. Im pretty sure I can make it unless I have to 4 wheel it the whole way there. If I cant I can walk it in 3 days if need be. With that kind of range even in pretty crappy weather in the winter time I am confident I could make it to my BOL.

One thing I think is for sure is that youd wanna have a full supply of gas, some extra in cans and youd definitely wanna be ahead of the mad rush out of dodge. If you get a late start and end up behind the power curve I think your going to find the going a lot rougher than anticipated. I also wouldnt wanna count on being able to find gas after the mad rush starts either irregardless of how much cash you got. If the gas stations are empty it dont matter how much money you got!


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Just my 2cents. I think you have to determine what your prepping for and plan accordingly. I always suggest a risk based approach that looks likelihood and impact. It will help you plan a bit better. I'd think your biggest risk/impact would be hurricanes. Second would be economic collapse/civil unrest. Last would be EMP type event. With the EMP the likelihood compared to the others is low but impact is off the charts. So just list out what you're preparing for and then risk rank them. Put some clarity to it and go from there.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Btw, as noted, you live in a very constricted area. Long distance surrounded by water. In a real disaster everyone will be heading north. Ever think about heading south? Of course it all depend on the event but a sailboat may be an option for you. Head south or even west, north west to other states.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Ideally you'd have some forewarning and enough time to safely get to where you needed to be before things got bad. 
The greater the distance the greater the odds for the unexpected to happen. With a weather related disaster you should have enough forewarning. With civil unrest you may not. 

Have you looked into using a boat and storing a vehicle and supplies at a jumping off spot up the coast as an option. It may be a way to avoid a bottle neck on the peninsula and shorten the overland miles considerably. It would compartmentalize the trip into getting to the boat, sea travel and overland to your final destination.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Seneca said:


> Ideally you'd have some forewarning and enough time to safely get to where you needed to be before things got bad.
> The greater the distance the greater the odds for the unexpected to happen. With a weather related disaster you should have enough forewarning. With civil unrest you may not.
> 
> Have you looked into using a boat and storing a vehicle and supplies at a jumping off spot up the coast as an option. It may be a way to avoid a bottle neck on the peninsula and shorten the overland miles considerably. It would compartmentalize the trip into getting to the boat, sea travel and overland to your final destination.


Actually, depending on the boat, you can take one all the way to Tennessee.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Do a test run. One day say "we gotta go", grab your gear and make the trip. It will tell you a lot.
Plan on construction, detours, accidents, etc., all will impact your travels.
If travelling with kids, plan on bathroom stops too.

Don't forget that in a crises, of whatever type, the price gouging will happen.
Some posted a travel time of 10 hours, I think 12-14 is more realistic.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

tango said:


> Do a test run. One day say "we gotta go", grab your gear and make the trip. It will tell you a lot.
> Plan on construction, detours, accidents, etc., all will impact your travels.
> If travelling with kids, plan on bathroom stops too.
> 
> ...


I'd realistically double that and then some. I've seen two mass evacuations. Not pretty.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Piratesailor said:


> Actually, depending on the boat, you can take one all the way to Tennessee.


Kind of what I was thinking. Ideally there would be somebody living at the BOL, in communication (shortwave) and that person could facilitate the last leg of the journey.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Being where you want to be before SHTF a good chance you will make it through. Travel long distances after SHTF good chance you will be delivering what ever you take with you to it's new owner.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I was referring to travel time under normal, everyday conditions.
In an evacuation scenario, you'd be lucky to get out of Florida in that time.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I would estimate that in a evacuation scenario, It would take me 3 days to reach my BOL, with the use of a vehicle.


----------

